# Finally Some Baltic Birch Plywood



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And a chance to see the difference when routing boxes such as drawers and so on. I went to Richmond, about a 90 minute drive and picked up 2- 1/2" 5'x5' sheets and 2 - 3/4" 5'x5' sheets to do some smaller projects I've wanted to do. I'm looking to see how well this wood will take a jig dovetails with a backup board of course and stand up to box joints. Both tried with big box ply and wasn't happy. What I noticed right off the bat was it seems to weigh more than the 4x8 sheets and I suspect it's the additional plys versus the fill. Was a bit more than I cared to test on the "new" shoulder. Could have waited a few more weeks for that. Just does fit in the bed of my pickup but getting it past the tailgate where there's a bit of a L to where the tailgate closes means you need to raise it up and then out........any suggestion on joints with this plywood appreciated.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

You should have no problem with any joinery you choose. I routinely cut box joints and, miter joints in BB using both routers and saws.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I make a lot of boxes using BB plywood and my I-Box jig. You need the right blade set or bit, but it's possible to can get very clean and tight box joints in BB plywood. The blade that I used for the joint in the photo was my Freud SBOX8 blade set. I use Lowes plywood for building construction, but for any kind of fine quality woodworking I'll only use BB plywood.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sreilly said:


> ....any suggestion on joints with this plywood appreciated.


about anything your heart desires...
and a few other experiments...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

True BB only comes in 5 x 5. That 4 x 8 stuff the big box stores have is basically copied imported crap. You'll like working with it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@sreilly

Steve... make sure you set up for the correct size when working BB. 

3/8″ (9mm)	
1/2″ (12mm)	
5/8″ (15mm)
3/4″ (18mm)


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

True BB only comes in 5 x 5. That 4 x 8 stuff the big box stores have is basically copied imported crap. You'll like working with it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

https://www.statesind.com/product/appleply Domestic stuff, not available in the box stores, available in 4x8 sheets. All hardwood veneers, just like BB


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

stop saying it ain't.................. just *STOP!!!*
if the suppliers tell you different from these PDF's they need to be educated...
this ''we can't attitude'' doesn't cut it... they're either lazy and can't be bothered and are knowingly lying to you...
providing you you don't confuse BB w/ Birch ply, SA Purebond, Russian Birch or the chinese counterfeits...

https://www.builddirect.com/p/Welldonewood-Baltic-Birch-Plywood-4x8--15095530
https://www.cherokeewood.com/store/baltic-birch-plywood-sheets/

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I made three 2x4 cross pieces that fit on my old 92 Dodge Dakota. Made in the shape of an I with about 4 inches of 2x4 hanging past the cross pieces. Fits nice on the truck and doesn't creep. Made of redwood that seems to resist warping if it gets wet. I put some tiedown hardward on the side of the truck so I can put some motocross type straps across to hold everying in place because my nearest source of BB is 60 miles away. 

Hint, get a good opaque tarp to go across the ply because it quickly turns yellow where exposed to sunlight. Can't really match the finish if it turns. I keep by BB ply in the shop under a canvas to keep light off it.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> stop saying it ain't.................. just *STOP!!!*
> if the suppliers tell you different from these PDF's they need to be educated...
> this ''we can't attitude'' doesn't cut it... they're either lazy and can't be bothered and are knowingly lying to you...
> providing you you don't confuse BB w/ Birch ply, SA Purebond, Russian Birch or the chinese counterfeits...
> ...


Stick, as always, great information but I have to say having wood shipped from California may work for a business but not my little hobby shop. And BuildDirect has a minimum 33 sheets...plus shipping......Going to Wurth Wood in Richmond is my closest supply that I can find with another not much further. They both carry only 5x5 for the Baltic Birch but Richmond is mostly Interstate and easier to travel and not but a few minutes form one of my favorite BBQ restaurants not to mention my closest Woodcraft Store. Not to mention no minimum. They also carry a good supply of "other" better grade (better then big box stores) 4x8 maple, walnut, oak and so on grades which is what I'll likely use on the pantry built-in build(Maple or stained Oak). Boss hasn't decided on that yet...Samples to follow (for her). I suspect I'm better off, or at least my wallet is, using what is locally available than going across the country.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> I suspect I'm better off, or at least my wallet is, using what is locally available than going across the country.


the intent of the post for FYI and not where to get it...
have words w/ your supplier is the other point of the post...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I did download the pdfs to read and will take that to heart. But it did get me to thinking....is there a reference section on this forum for regional resources? Would it be useful if we started to create something along those lines as least for wood suppliers maybe by a state by state grouping. It might open up some sources that less people know about. I mean I know of two local small one man wood mills but of course the only thing you could get there is possibly some slabs but all of it would be green wood. Neither has a kiln operation. Google helps but leaves some big gaps lots of times. Just thinking, need aspirin, and more coffee......


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

There's a place in Manassas, Northland Forest, that has BB. It's a 100 miles. I gotta go that far for mine, too. So much for rural living, huh?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Gene Howe said:


> There's a place in Manassas, Northland Forest, that has BB. It's a 100 miles. I gotta go that far for mine, too. So much for rural living, huh?


It does have its downside, like needing to get to the hospital in a hurry but otherwise it offers a lot as well. I'm into imaging with my telescope and have helped set up some larger observatories for universities and personal use. Dark skies are getting harder to find but I went looking before we bought land and was fortunate to get rural without being too far away. The 3D detail in the Milky Way is fantastic with the ability to see stars even through my surrounding woods. My 1st trip to the property one night and the stars reflecting on my truck's hood was amazing. But yes, there are some downsides. Lucky for me we're only 30 minutes from Charlottesville and a little over an hour from Richmond. Manassas adds another 45-60 minutes and I usually try to stay away but did help on a 24" RC telescope project for George Mason University. Usually when we fly, we fly out of Dulles. Will be there in May for a return trip to Alaska. Talk about standing timber.....everywhere. 

We have a Northland Forest at Zions Crossroads in Louisa and they do carry some high grade plywood. See http://northlandforest.com/documents/Northlandpricelist4-4-18.xls for the current price list. They are good people to deal with. I'm not finding anything for them in Manassas though. Maybe a different company or are you thinking of C P Johnson just north of Culpeper? C. P. Johnson Lumber


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

In San Bernardino, the largest U.S. county, the best source I've found i Paterman Lumber. Remarkable selection. The are also a mill so they produce a lot of trim and other specialties. 

I like the idea of all of us sharing wood sources in our area.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Steve, I just googled for Baltic Birch plywood near Scottsville and Northland forest in Manasses popped up. 
I'm in AZ an not too familiar with VA. Only been there a couple times. Beautiful state.
If you want Dark Skies, come to N. AZ. No light pollution whatsoever.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

some more reading...

.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I get Baltic Birch in 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 nominal (actually metric 3, 6, 12, 18 mm thickness) 24 x 30 in or 12 x 30 in from Rockler which ships free of charge at least for repeat customers spending $35 or more.

Just checked Rockler web site.Their "New" Baltic Birch now has additional shipping charges. I cannot otherwise detect any "new" features.


----------

